# What, in your opinion, are Abbado's best recordings?



## Itullian

As above. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

For me, (off the top of my head) his Brahms Symphony cycle, live Mahler 1st with the BPO, Beethoven Violin Concerto with Isabelle Faust, Lucerne Bruckner 9 and Mendelssohn Symphony cycle are all very good. I like some of his Mahler too and his Beethoven 9th with the BPO.


----------



## Bulldog

I love his Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

His Brahms cycle is one of my all time favorites. Beautifully played and conducted even if the thick BPO strings can tend to dominate. I'm also partial to his Mahler for straightforward interpretations that still get to the heart of the music. Sometimes I can find him too bland and perfunctory, but he always delivers the goods. His YouTube video conducting Mahler 9 in Lucerne, with nearly 2 minutes of silence at the end, is a spiritual experience:


----------



## Heck148

fine conductor- 
His Chicago recordings are pretty much outstanding, all the way....Mahler symphonies, Prokofieff, etc
and early one which is reallly excellent -

Berg 3 Pieces for Orch, Lulu suite, Altenberg Lider, [M. Price] - with LondonSO 1970


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Abbado is one of my most favorite conductors (I would almost say number one, but I don't like ranking) and musical personalities ever. I can't choose a reasonable number of recordings that I love - Symphonies, Concertos, Operas... He has been a stronghold for me for decades, to which I always like to return when listening to practically all the "basic" symphonic or concert repertoire. He is a Conductor who never disappointed me! He could delightfully present music from the Baroque to the 20th century, and I think he was completely unique in collaboration with the soloists (even with those with complicated personalities). In addition, he was a kind, great and noble person. I would look in vain for someone who influenced my musical "development" more.


----------



## Kiki

I also like Abbado's Berg Three Orchestral Pieces very much (both the LSO and VPO recordings). Also like his Boulez Notations a lot, and his Chicago Mahler 7th, and his Alexander Nevsky and Classical Symphony, and his Night on Bare Mountain both the original version and the The Fair at Sorochyntsi version. I even like his Ravel!

Some are acquired taste for me. His Lucerne Bruckner 9th and Orchestra Mozart Schubert 9th have something special about them, although the relative lack of grit is usually not my cup of tea. 

There are however some recordings rated highly by professional critics that I’m not too keen on. His Lucerne Mahler 9th is excellent, but not that great compared to others. His Berg Violin Concerto with Isabelle Faust turned me cold. I found the performance dull.


----------



## Knorf

My favorite Abbado comes from primarily two eras: Chicago and Berlin, although I like some of the Lucerne recordings very much. And there's a couple LSO and Chamber Orchestra of Europe recordings worth hearing, too, not to mention Vienna.

Beethoven: I like the Berlin symphony cycle quite well, either one. The difference between them is grossly overstated. The piano concertos cycle with Pollini is wonderful, but I think I have other favorites.
Berg. Anything, really, but especially _Wozzeck_ (probably best ever) and the recordings of other pieces from Berlin. 
Boulez. Best ever Notations 1-4 with Vienna.
Brahms 2, Berlin. Especially the recording of a performance they gave on tour at Carnegie Hall. Astoundingly good! Abbado's Brahms is very good in general, but a little softer edged than some. 2 & 4 with Berlin are my favorites.
Bruckner 1 & 4, Vienna. Just wonderful recordings!
Mahler, many great performances. I'd pick 1 from Berlin, 2 from Chicago, 3 from Lucerne, 4 from Vienna, 5 from Chicago or Berlin, 6 & 7 from Berlin, 9 from Berlin or Lucerne.
Mendelssohn. A wonderful Scottish with LSO. 
Mozart. A number of lovely piano concerto recordings with Gulda, Argerich, Pollini.
Prokofiev, _Alexander Nevsky_, _Lt. Kijé_, _Scythian Suite_, Symphony 3, all top shelf. CSO, but LSO for the Symphony No. 3. Also, let's not forget that stunning Prokofiev 3rd Concerto with Argerich/Berlin and the Violin Concertos with Shlomo Mintz, CSO!
Ravel. One of the best ever Concerto in G recordings, with Argerich/Berlin. 
Rossini. One of the best ever _Barber of Seville_ recordings, LSO.
Schubert symphonies with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, especially best ever No. 6.
Schumann and Schoenberg Piano Concertos with Pollini. Superb. 
Tchaikovsky. I rate the CSO symphony cycle.
Webern. The disc with orchestral works and Schoenberg's _A Survivor from Warsaw_ is awesome.


----------



## Heck148

I forgot Tchaikovsky Syms 1-3, with CSO, on CBS.....Really excellent....
Also, good Ravel with LSO, including Pfe Cto, Argerich


----------



## Merl

Heck148 said:


> I forgot Tchaikovsky Syms 1-3, with CSO, on CBS.....Really excellent....
> Also, good Ravel with LSO, including Pfe Cto, Argerich


That Tchaikovsky set has had some very mixed reviews over the years but I like the first 3 too, Heck.


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> That Tchaikovsky set has had some very mixed reviews over the years but I like the first 3 too, Heck.


I know, and I don't get it. They're very good by any reasonable standard.


----------



## CnC Bartok

For me, his earlier Mahler symphonies, and his Mussorgsky recordings. His London RCA disc of shorter orchestral pieces is a desert island disc for me.

I have nothing by Abbado I find indifferent.


----------



## DavidA

Simon Boccanegra is simply outstanding


----------



## Knorf

DavidA said:


> Simon Boccanegra is simply outstanding


I need to hear this.


----------



## Heck148

Bulldog said:


> I love his Symphonie Fantastique.


Yes, very excellent...


----------



## Rmathuln

DavidA said:


> Simon Boccanegra is simply outstanding


My favorite Abbado recording too.


----------



## jegreenwood

Heck148 said:


> fine conductor-
> His Chicago recordings are pretty much outstanding, all the way....Mahler symphonies, Prokofieff, etc
> and early one which is reallly excellent -
> 
> Berg 3 Pieces for Orch, Lulu suite, Altenberg Lider, [M. Price] - with LondonSO 1970


I picked up the DG CSO/Abbado box recently. Real good stuff.


----------



## amfortas

DavidA said:


> Simon Boccanegra is simply outstanding


I was waiting for someone to finally get to this.


----------



## Azol

*VERDI: Don Carlo (4-act version), Live Recording 07.12.1968 La Scala, Milan*

Nicolai Ghiaurov (Bass [Philip II])
Bruno Prevedi (Tenor [Don Carlo])
Piero Cappuccilli (Baritone [Rodrigo Marchese di Posa])
Martti Talvela (Bass [Grand Inquisitor])
Antonio Zerbini (Bass [Monk/Carlos V])
Rita Orlandi-Malaspina (Soprano [Elisabetta Di Valois])
Fiorenza Cossotto (Mezzo-Soprano [Princess Eboli])

Coro del Teatro alla Scala
Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
Claudio Abbado

This is such an outstanding performance, if you are an opera fan this is MUST HAVE.


----------



## Itullian

I admire and respect Abbado, but he just doesn't do much for me.
He just doesn't hit my emotional spots.

i think his Brahms set is by far his best recordings and a favorite.
i enjoy his Schubert set with the COOE.
And his Mendelssohn is ok.
Other than that nothing much.


----------



## starthrower

I like the Hindemith Kammermusik set. Also includes the beautiful Der Schwanendreher. And the Berg opera, and orchestral pieces that I've heard. I bought the Tchaikovsky No.6/CSO on a single disc quite a few years ago but the CD sounded terrible. I don't know if it was improved for the Sony box set?


----------



## Ulfilas

I want DG to release a box of his LSO recordings.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

amfortas said:


> I was waiting for someone to finally get to this.


I am a bit surprised that no one has mentioned Abbado's recording of Verdi Macbeth. It is the best _studio_ recording of the opera IMO.


----------



## bz3

I'm not an aficionado but I really enjoy his middle period Mahler and his Beethoven 1-4, 8, and 9.


----------



## DarkAngel

One of my top LVB PC 1-5 sets........
Chicago M7, a great one.........
Early Tchaikovsky 4-6, better than later Chicago set.......


----------



## Rogerx

> Ulfilas I want DG to release a box of his LSO recordings.


Aren't they in a already existing DG box set


----------



## chill782002

His 1984 Mahler 7th with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is one of the very best out there. I really like the Decca set of early recordings made with the Wiener Philharmoniker in the 60s as well. Even at that stage it was clear how talented he was.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No 4 / Symphony No 2 
D Gramm, 429527-2


----------



## SanAntone

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande

View attachment 137297


----------



## Heck148

chill782002 said:


> His 1984 Mahler 7th with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is one of the very best out there.


Yes, for sure....it and Bernstein/NYPO I are my top picks.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I've never really been a big fan of Abbado, but I do like his collection of Mendelssohn Overtures.


----------



## wkasimer

I like many of his operatic recordings, even beyond Verdi. He is helped by generally excellent casting:


----------



## Granate

I have very mixed opinions about the things I've heard from his recording legacy

One of the most respectable Mahler conductors I know. Far from my favourites, but very wise conducting even from the first recordings.

Excellent conductor in La Scala. We can discuss if he was a good leader in the famous Munich recording of Aida, since it's said he forced the singers to follow his pace.

Unfortunately much of his 21st century stuff is on DVD except the notable Bruckner 9th. Difficult to taste this way, as he is great at making music enter through the eyes but DVD audio is never a great choice.

Almost all of his Berlin stuff doesn't do much for me. In fact I blame him along Simon Rattle for simply not being Herbert von Karajan or Wilhelm Furtwängler and the orchestra has completely lost the colour it was famous for. The luxury BPO label afterwards may have sunk the orchestra into obscurity and irrelevance in favour of the presence of the Bavarian Radio or the Staatskapelle Dresden.

If I was 30 years older, I would have yelled a kind of "stop trying to make Berlin Philharmonic a Mahler orchestra. It's not going to happen".


----------



## Josquin13

In my opinion, Abbado was at his best in music that benefited from his economical, fastidious (& impeccable) style of conducting, and ability to draw out the most beautiful, evanescent textures from his orchestras--which made him a first rate Debussy & Ravel conductor, for example. Like his countryman & friend, the Italian pianist Maurizio Pollini, Abbado also excelled at music of a more intellectual bent, especially 20th century music, though not exclusively so. As one critic at BBC Magazine wrote,

"There is no other conductor of such stature today, not even Pierre Boulez, who can match the breadth of Claudio Abbado's sympathies in 20th-century music. From Schoenberg to Salvatore Sciarrino with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, and from Xenakis to Henze with the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra, Abbado traverses a bewildering range of styles and brings to every piece the same sense of involvement and absolute precision."

Yet my impression has been that Abbado's excellence in & commitment to modern and contemporary music tends to get underrated and overlooked.

Personally, I gravitate most towards Abbado's early years in London, when he was head of the London Symphony Orchestra, as opposed to his later tenure in Berlin. Though I've also liked a number of the recordings that he made with the Vienna Philharmonic & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, as well. Regarding Abbado's years in Berlin, it is my view that he made a mistake by respectfully choosing to retain the string dominant sound that his predecessor, Herbert von Karajan, had cultivated in the Berlin Philharmonic (unlike Sir Simon Rattle, who did away with the sound as soon as he could), considering that Karajan's velvety thick, homogenous Berlin string sound wasn't a good fit to Abbado's more incisive and detail oriented style of conducting. Nor would I describe the Karajan's dominant string textures as evanescent and brilliantly subtle & detailed, either, which essentially negated one of Abbado's greatest strengths & most distinguishing characteristics as a conductor. It was a mismatch of styles. (Which may partly explain why Abbado chose to work so frequently with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Orchestra Mozart, and the Lucerne Festival Orchestra in his later years, that is, during his Berlin tenure.) Which is not to say that Abbado didn't make any good recordings in Berlin, as he did (such as in Mahler & Mozart).

I should also mention that Abbado was instrumental in creating no less than four orchestras over the course of his career--the European Union Youth Orchestra (which later became the Chamber Orchestra of Europe), the Gustav Mahler Jugenorchester (or Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra), the Lucerne Festival Orchestra, & Orchestra Mozart.

For me, the composers that Abbado most excelled at were Berg, Bartok, Debussy, Prokofiev, Ravel, Nono, Schoenberg, Webern, Xenakis, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Mendelssohn, Stravinsky, Scriabin, Ligeti, Sciarrino, Henze, Stockhausen, Dallapiccola, and Mozart. He was also an excellent opera conductor, especially of the operas of Verdi and Rossini. The following are a wide range of my favorite recordings by him:

1. Bela Bartok, 
--The Miraculous Mandarin, London Symphony Orchestra, DG--this is one of the most brilliant recordings I've heard of this work, & it shows Abbado at his best. I once read about a patient in a mental asylum who listened to this recording over and over again, every single day...: 



.
--Piano Concertos 1 & 2, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, with pianist Maurizio Pollini, DG, & especially their remarkable No. 2: 



.

2. Claude Debussy, 
--La damoiselle élue, L. 62: this is my favorite digital era recording of Debussy's early cantata, & it comes coupled with a gorgeous Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, played by the London Symphony Orchestra, on DG; which I prefer to Abbado's later thicker account of the Prélude in Berlin:








--Pelleas et Melisande, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, DG--this is one of the top digital era recordings of Debussy's opera, along with those by Boulez (on DVD), Dutoit, and Haitink; although I remain partial to the earlier accounts by Serge Baudo, Ernest Ansermet, and most especially Roger Désormière. But if you want excellent digital sound, Abbado's Pelleas makes a very good choice: 



.

3. Serge Prokofiev--Prokofiev was one of Abbado's better composers, IMO:
--Symphony No. 1, London Symphony Orchestra: 



--Symphony No. 3, LSO: 



--Violin Concertos 1 & 2, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Shlomo Mintz, violin, DG: 



--Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78, Lieutenant Kijé, Scythian Suite, LSO & CSO, DG:












--Piano Concerto no. 3 (coupled with the Ravel Piano Concerto), Berlin Philharmonic, Martha Argerich, piano, DG: 



--Piano Concerto no. 1(coupled with no. 3), Berlin Philharmonic, Yvegeny Kissin, piano, DG: 



--Romeo and Juliet, Berlin Philharmonic, DG: 




4. Maurice Ravel, Daphnis et Chloé, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, DG. While Abbado's Ravel doesn't sound especially French, I'd still rank his Daphnis et Chloé as one of the best of the digital era, alongside those by Charles Dutoit, Eliahu Inbal, & Pierre Boulez. I recall one music critic describing Abbado's Daphnis as the most "orgiastic" since Munch's in Boston. The choral passages are particularly evocative and 'other worldly' in Abbado's interpretation, & are very well sung by the LSO chorus: 



.

5. Luigi Nono,
--Liebeslied, Vienna Philharmonic, DG: 



--Prometeo Suite, Lucerne Festival Orchestra: 



--Como una ola de fuerza y luz, with Maurizio Pollini, piano, & Slavka Taskova, soprano, Bavarian Radio S.O., DG: 



--Y entonces comprendió, (same musicians as above), DG:https://www.discogs.com/Slavka-Task...ayerischen-Rundfunks-Luigi-N/release/13840704
--No hay caminos hay que caminar ... Andrej Tarkovskij, Ensemble Anton Webern, DG: 



--Il canto sospeso, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic, Sony: 




6. Alban Berg, To my mind, Abbado was an ideal Berg conductor:
--Violin Concerto, Orchestra Mozart, with violinist Isabelle Faust, Harmonia Mundi: 




--Woyzeck, Vienna Philharmonic, DG: 



--Drei Orchesterstucke, Op. 6, London Symphony Orchestra, DG:








--Lulu Suite, LSO, DG: 



--Altenberg Lieder, LSO, Margaret Price, soprano: 



--Lyric Suite, Vienna Philharmonic, DG: 




7. The music of Arnold Schoenberg & Anton Webern: I also think highly of Abbado's Schoenberg & Webern. Not surprisingly, Abbado's teacher, the Hungarian conductor, Hans Swarowsky, had studied musical theory with Schoenberg and Webern in Vienna. (Btw, it's worth hearing Swarowsky's Schoenberg, such as his late recording of Pelleas und Melisande with the Czech Philharmonic: 



.) While very few of Swarowsky's pupils championed the music of the Second Viennese School, nevertheless, that was the case with Abbado, and therefore, it's not hard to imagine that as a student Abbado must have become keenly interested in what Swarowsky had learned from Schoenberg & Webern. Which, to my mind is born out in how similar Abbado's approach to Schoenberg's music is to his teacher's. For me, Abbado was one of the two finest Schoenberg conductors of the digital era, the other being Riccardo Chailly. (Although, with that said, I prefer the Chailly's Schoenberg Gurrelieder, with the Berlin RSO, to Abbado's account in Vienna: 



.)

Schoenberg: 
--Abbado: A Survivor from Warsaw, Op. 46: 



--Swarowsky: A Survivor from Warsaw, Op. 46--for the sake of comparison: 



--Piano Concerto, Op. 42, Berlin Philharmonic, with pianist Peter Serkin: I've only seen this on You Tube, and am not sure whether it's been commercially released, but I prefer this performance to the Pollini/Abbado DG recording linked below: 



--Piano Concerto, Op. 42, Berlin Philharmonic, with pianist Maurizio Pollini, DG: 



--Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5, Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra, on DVD: the young musicians play well here, but it's too bad that Abbado didn't record this work with a major orchestra, such as the LSO or Vienna Philharmonic: 



--Webern, Six pieces for orchestra, Op, 6, Original version (1909), no. 4, Vienna Philharmonic, DG: 



--Webern, Variations for Orchestra, Op. 30, Vienna Philharmonic, DG: 




7. Karl Stockhausen, Gruppen, Berlin Philharmonic, DG: 



 (coupled with György Kurtág's Grabstein für Stephan, and Stele: 



)

8. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Symphonies 1-3, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sony. I agree with Heck148 that Abbado & the CSO were exceptional in the earlier symphonies: 



. Abbado's No. 4 with the Vienna Philharmonic is likewise first rate: 



. (Though I slightly prefer Bernard Haitink and the Concertgebouw in Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture and maybe the Romeo and Juliet fantasy overture, as well.)

9. Gustav Mahler, 
--Symphony No. 9, live, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, DG: 



--Symphony No. 8, live, Berlin Philharmonic, DG: 



--Symphony No. 7, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, DG: 



--Symphony No. 6, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, DG: 



--Symhony No. 5, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, DG: 



--Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection", Vienna Philharmonic, DG: https://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Mahler-Symphonie-No-2/dp/B000001GMI

10. Igor Stravinsky,
--Petrushka, London Symphony Orchestra, DG: 



--Pulcinella Suite, LSO, DG: 



--The Firebird Suite (1919 version), LSO, DG: 




11. W.A. Mozart--Abbado was also a somewhat underrated Mozart conductor, IMO:
--Mass in C minor, Berlin Philharmonic: the wonderful Mozart sopranos Arleen Auger & Barbara Bonney make a dream duo in Mozart's 'Great' mass: 











--Mass in C, K. 139 "Missa Solemnis" or "Waisenhausmesse"--an excellent & often overlooked 1976 recording from Abbado & the Vienna Philharmonic, DG: 



.
--Symphony no. 29: IMO, Abbado's later Mozart recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic on Sony are stylish & excellent: 



--Die Zauberflöte, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, DG: 



--Don Giovanni, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, DG: 



--Various Mozart piano concertos with pianists Maria João Pires, Friedrich Gulda, & Rudolf Serkin, on DG (although Serkin was getting old towards the end of his unfinished DG cycle with Abbado, and his earlier Columbia recordings are usually preferable). For example, lately, I've been listening to & enjoying Abbado's superb Mozart PC recordings with Gulda: 




12. Giuseppe Verdi,
--Simon Boccanegra--this is one of Abbado's best opera recordings: 



--Macbeth: 



--Aida: 



--Don Carlos (the rarer French version): 




13. Alexander Scriabin, Le Poéme de l'Extase, Boston Symphony Orchestra, DG--the Boston S.O.'s performance of Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy is one of Abbado's finest early recordings. It comes coupled with an excellent Ravel Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2 and Pavane pour une infante defunte, & Debussy Trois Nocturnes: which I prefer to Abbado's later Berlin account. Though I prefer Charles Dutoit's recording of the 3rd Sirenes movement, as Dutoit insightfully brings out the angrier, more strident passages in the Sirens song, which most conductors gloss over, including Haitink. Nevertheless, Abbado's Boston Trois Nocturnes are very fine, and would make my list of top recordings of this music, after those by Dutoit, Stokowski, and Fournet in Prague: 





















14. Sciarrino - Ligeti - Schoenberg, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, DG:












https://www.amazon.com/Sciarrino-Jacques-Douglas-Sommerville-Orchestra/dp/B00YY8B2GK

15. Xenankis: Keqrops, Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, with pianist Roger Woodward (1986): 




Other good recordings by Abbado,

1. Ludwig van Beethoven Symphony no. 6, Vienna Philharmonic, DG--Generally, I've preferred Abbado's Vienna Beethoven cycle to his later Berlin Studio cycle (though I've not heard the live Berlin cycle), & the Vienna 6th especially stood out to me:








--The Choral Fantasia with pianist Maurizio Pollini is also good: 




2. Felix Mendelssohn, 
--Overtures (various)--Abbado & the London Symphony Orchestra really shine in their CD of Mendelssohn overtures, on DG: 
--Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Op. 27, LSO: 



--The Hebrides (Fingal's Cave), Op. 26, LSO:



etc.
--Violin Concerto, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, with violinist Shlomo Mintz, DG: 



--Symphonies 1-5, London Symphony Orchestra, DG: 




3. Giacomo Rossini, Il Viaggio A Reims, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, DG: 




4. Franz Schubert,
--Mass in E flat, D. 950, Vienna Philharmonic, DG (I'd put this performance in the same league with Wolfgang Sawallisch's benchmark recording with the Staatskapelle Dresden on Philips): 



--Symphony No. 4, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, DG: as part of Abbado's Schubert Symphony 1-9 cycle, which is good, but not one of my top 2 or 3 favorites for this music: 



--Symphony No. 9 "Great", D. 944, Orchestra Mozart, DG: This is Abbado's final view of Schubert's 9th, recorded in 2011; a work that he had conducted and recorded as part of his COE Schubert cycle 25 years before: 



https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Gre...+schubert&qid=1592067469&s=music&sr=1-2-fkmr1
--Fierrabras, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, DG--an opera rarity, this is the only recording I've ever heard of Schubert's 1823 opera. Abbado recorded the work in 1988: 




http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57166

5. Hector Berlioz, Te Deum, European Community Youth Orchestra, DG: 




Finally, as others have pointed out, Abbado's two Brahms cycles (the first came with 4 different orchestras on DG & the second with the Berlin Philharmonic, again on DG) and incomplete Bruckner Symphony cycle (with the Vienna Philharmonic) are excellent, too. But, as good as they are, these aren't the recordings or music that I'd personally put at the top of my list in making a case for Abbado's greatness as a conductor.


----------



## Azol

Oh, how could I forget his phenomenal Rheims recording (actually, both of those, Pesaro and Berlin ones)?!? Thanks for reminding!
All in all, a very extensive study.


----------



## Heck148

Josquin13 said:


> 9. Gustav Mahler,
> --Symphony No. 9, live, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, DG:
> 
> 
> 
> --Symphony No. 8, live, Berlin Philharmonic, DG:
> 
> 
> 
> --Symphony No. 7, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, DG:
> 
> 
> 
> --Symphony No. 6, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, DG:
> 
> 
> 
> --Symhony No. 5, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, DG:
> 
> 
> 
> --Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection", Vienna Philharmonic, DG: https://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Mahler-Symphonie-No-2/dp/B000001GMI


Don't forget Abbado's great *Mahler 5 with Chicago *on DG....this is perhaps my favorite M5 overall.



> 5. Hector Berlioz, Te Deum, European Community Youth Orchestra, DG:


Abbado also produced an outstanding *Symphonie Fantastique* with Chicago...one of the best. 
Abbado was quite remarkable, he produce great recordings with so many great orchestras: Chicago, London, Berlin, Vienna, etc....great career.....


----------

